# Convert my Tiller Outboard to Remote?



## AfterHours2

I've heard it is not very cost efficient to convert but here is a link to your parts catalog. You may be able to judge for yourself by comparing the different parts on a tiller vs. remote setup. Not much help here but it could be a start... 

http://www.tohatsu-nissan-parts.com/PartsCatalogMenu.htm


----------



## Brett

I know you have the mechanicical skills needed Eric,
so if you have the time and money it's not that hard.
figures #15, 17, 18 and 21 cover the parts involved

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-74550755860423/mfs25b-30b-4stroke-25-30hp-tohatsu-2010.pdf


----------



## AfterHours2

Also found this which may be a little more helpful. Good luck!

http://www.tohatsuoutboards.com/Tohatsu-FAQ-Remote-Control-Conversion.html


----------



## paint it black

> Also found this which may be a little more helpful. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.tohatsuoutboards.com/Tohatsu-FAQ-Remote-Control-Conversion.html



That seems to do the trick! 
Thanks! 
Not getting any offers on the outboard so I might just go with this option until I can afford to replace it with a 40hp.
I figure if I buy the helm and steering cables and steering wheel now or later make no difference.

Now if I can get it at a dealer price..... lol


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

I did this recently for a 20 HP Tohatsu. Figure about $300 for the steering link and cables. A no-feed back steering for the one I did cost $157 plus $11.80 shipping without a wheel. 

It adds up, but it sure is nice when making a long run in cold or rough condidions.

Best regards,
Frank_s


----------



## paint it black

> I did this recently for a 20 HP Tohatsu. Figure about $300 for the steering link and cables. A no-feed back steering for the one I did cost $157 plus $11.80 shipping without a wheel.
> 
> It adds up, but it sure is nice when making a long run in cold or rough condidions.
> 
> Best regards,
> Frank_s


I'm considering this as an option.
But after dodging many storms, I really wish I had an extra 10 horses hanging on the back.
I just don't know if I could afford that anytime soon.
This outboard is just a year old. 
And no one is showing any interest in purchasing it, so who knows.
I may hang it on the back of my Gheenoe Classic.


----------

